
Show HN: I wrote an app to make automated backups for VMware Workstation Pro - wila
https://www.vimalin.com/news/
======
wila
The Vimalin Windows product was released today and is intended to help VMware
Workstation users with being able to manage backups of their virtual machines.
There are plenty of backup products for the VMware enterprise products, but
none that specifically target the VMware desktop range.

Note that there's both a free and a paid tier of the product (
[https://www.vimalin.com/documentation/free-versus-
paid/](https://www.vimalin.com/documentation/free-versus-paid/) ).

If you have any questions about Vimalin, then do let me know as I will be
happy to answer your questions.

